# FR: genre des villes - gender of towns and cities



## semiller

Bonjour!

In general, is it true that you use the masculine adj. when talking about cities?  For example, one says "Paris est beau."   (rather than "belle")  Do all other cities follow this pattern?  One says for instance, "Lille et Bordeaux sont beaux."  I realize that one would say, "Les villes de Lille et de Bordeaux sont belles" because "ville" is a masculine noun.  Merci bien!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. For the specific case of Paris, see the corresponding thread: FR: Paris - genre (masculin / féminin).


----------



## jann

Hello semiller 

Some towns are masculine, others are feminine, and so you would make the adjective agree accordingly.  However, since we could state the name of most cities as "(la ville de) X," I believe you may also choose feminine agreement, even for masculine cities, and even when you don't actually say the words "la ville de..."

This article will interest you.  The link came from our Resources thread on Pays / Countries



> "Les villes de Lille et de Bordeaux sont belles" because "ville" is a masculine noun.  Merci bien!


 A _feminine_ noun, I think you mean to say, and yes, that works.


----------



## Outsider

My impression is that most city names are feminine in French. And of course, as has been said, you can always use the feminine with the excuse that _ville de_ is implicit.


----------



## halldj

I have a question relating to the topic of this thread, as well.  Is the following sentence grammatical?

Rouen est la plus grande ville de la Région Haute-Normandie; il se situe à 130km (80 miles) au nord-ouest de Paris.

I'm talking about the use of the masculine _il_ referring to something which has previously been referred to as *la*_ plus grande ville de la Région Haute-Normandie_.  It seems to me natural to use _il_ in a somehow impersonal way, and indeed the text in which I wrote this has already been read by at least one native speaker of French, who didn't comment on the construction.  But now that I'm looking at the sentence again, it seems to me that one could argue with this way of writing it.

What I'm not talking about is:

- the use of _la Région Haute-Normandie_ as opposed to _la Région de la Haute-Normandie_ - this is the standard way of referring to it, at least within the region itself
- the inclusion of a conversion into miles in the text, which is done because the text could have a worldwide readership!

Thanks!


----------



## tilt

halldj said:


> Rouen est la plus grande ville de la Région Haute-Normandie ; il se situe à 130km (80 miles) au nord-ouest de Paris.


Grammatically, your sentence makes sense, because I wouldn't mind saying, for example, _Le Château de Versaille est la plus grande maison de France, il se situe près de Paris._
But in this particular case, the sentence really hurts my ears. It may be precisely because cities gender is ambiguous, but I'd prefer using _elle_, according to the feminine gender of _ville_:
_ Rouen est la plus grande ville de la Région Haute-Normandie ; *elle* se situe à 130km (80 miles) au nord-ouest de Paris.

_ Please, note that in French, a space is required before the semicolon, and not only after.


----------



## halldj

Thanks, tilt.

In my original text, there is a space before the semicolon as well as after, but it didn't transfer when I copied-and-pasted the sentence into the forum, maybe because the majority of my post was in English, and therefore the English spell-checker was being used.

While I'm posting, I'm reminded that I was going to respond to zold's latest post:

tilt said: 'What about _Paris est beau/belle en cette saison_?' 			 		 	 	 
zold replied: 'You would say that ? it still sounds strange to me; I would rather say "C'est beau, Paris, en cette saison" ou "Paris, c'est beau en cette saison" '

zold: the sentences that you would rather say are more informal than tilt's alternative, so, in most situations, you might be more likely to hear them than tilt's alternative;  but tilt's alternative is the more formal version, equally grammatical, which is probably more appropriate in most styles of writing (for example). The construction with stylistic fronting (_Paris, c'est beau ..._) wouldn't be appropriate in most writing, so in the end it depends on what you want the sentence for!


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Grammatically, your sentence makes sense, because I wouldn't mind saying, for example, _Le Château de Versaille est la plus grande maison de France, il se situe près de Paris._


Euh, oui, mais cela n'a aucun rapport. Dans ton propre exemple, qui est correct, le _il_ est possible parce que ce pronom reprend _*le* château de Versailles…_


----------



## tilt

Si on admet que _Rouen _est masculin, _il_ peut très bien reprendre _Rouen_ et je ne vois alors aucune différence avec mon exemple. 

Je me demande donc si ce n'est pas parce que la "masculinité" de _Rouen _est si peu évidente que par défaut, on se prend le féminin de _ville_.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Si on admet que _Rouen _est masculin…


C'est bien là tout le problème !

Dans l'exemple de halldj, le mot _ville_ est explicite dans la phrase ; il est donc naturel de reprendre ce mot féminin par le pronom _elle_ :

_ Rouen est *la* plus grande *ville* de la Région Haute-Normandie; *elle* se situe à 130 km au nord-ouest de Paris._

Mais par contre il est vrai que j'hésiterais entre _Rouen est situ*é* à 130 km au nord-ouest de Paris_ et _Rouen est situ*ée* à 130 km au nord-ouest de Paris_…


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> tilt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si on admet que _Rouen _est masculin...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien là tout le problème !
Click to expand...

Je ne faisais que partir de ce que disait Halldj :_
It seems to me natural to use __*il *in a somehow impersonal way... 
_


----------



## geostan

tilt said:


> This is right, because the modifier suggests there are several different Pretorias and the definite article is necessary to identify the one we refer to.
> Yet, in my own speech, this article is very likely to be masculine (_*le* Pretoria d'aujourd'hui est différent de *celui *d'hier_), whereas I tend to consider town names as feminine in other cases (_Pretoria est *belle *la nuit_).



This is very interesting. How extensive is this curious concept? For instance, I doubt that it would apply to the city of _Rome_, which is clearly feminine, or _Paris_, which is clearly masculine.

I checked with Grevisse (1960's edition,) and it states that this particular aspect of names of towns and cities is very nebulous, and that there is no standard established. Would this still be true? Or would other native speakers in other regions follow your example?


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Rome has a real gender : feminine.
Paris works more or less like Pretoria : without a well defined gender.
You would say : "Le Paris de nos jours" and "Paris est belle la nuit".

The reason is that most cities do not really have a gender, and you chose in the latest moment when you really have to. Usage forces your choice.

Rome on the other hand is absolutely feminine.
"La Rome antique", "La Rome actuelle", "Rome est très belle".

 I could add that it is safe to do like Paris or Pretoria with every city in the world, and Rome is clearly an exception...


----------



## geostan

Thank you Tilt and Fred_C. I have learned something I was completely unaware of.

So the following examples would be usual:

Le lyon de nos jours      Lyon est tres belle la nuit.
Le Montréal de nos jours       Montréal est tres belle la nuit. (This one really sounds odd to me. Perhaps because I always think of Montréal, and all major Canadian cities for that matter, as masculine. Well, maybe not Victoria and Regina.)

Would any French Canadian speakers care to comment on this?


----------



## Fred_C

Yes, 
Saying like this is the safest way.
You will never hurt anybody's ears.
Sometimes, you might come across a city which is an exception, but only people familiar with this city will know, while other Francophones won't. (Except for Rome, for which everybody knows)
So sometimes, perhaps people will _know_ that you are wrong, but you will never _sound_ _wrong_ to them.
Because the few exceptions are only a matter of learnedness, not of usage.


----------



## Grop

Pour information (et pour ajouter à la nébulosité ), même si on parle généralement d'Antibes et de Nice au féminin, les vieilles villes (du moins ici) sont masculines: on va boire un coup dans _le vieil Antibes_, ou bien dans _le vieux_ (c'est-à-dire le vieux Nice).


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour, Grop
Votre contribution n'ajoute rien à la nébulosité, elle confirme au contraire ce qui a été dit.
Tout va bien, donc.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Ne dit-on pas "le vieux Nice / le vieil Antibes" parce que justement on ne parle pas de _toute _la ville (féminin) mais d'un quartier (masculin) plus restreint ?
Alors que (toute la ville de) Nice est belle la nuit... (et même le jour ! ), le vieil Antibes est beau la nuit... (mais le reste est moche, ou beau mais que le jour ? )


----------



## Nicomon

Le lien que tilt a donné au post #5 [...] celui-ci
On y lit entre autres ceci :



> De façon générale, on a tendance à utiliser le *féminin *pour les noms de villes qui se *terminent par un *_*e* _*muet* *ou par es*, et le masculin dans les autres cas. Ainsi, _Rome_, _Venise_, _Londres_, _Vienne_, _Lisbonne_, _Bruxelles_, _Marseille_ sont féminins, tandis que _Montréal_, _Paris_, _New York_, _Lyon_, _Orléans_ sont masculins.


 et en réponse à Karine 


> Par ailleurs, on observe que, quel que soit le nom de la ville, *c'est toujours le masculin* qui s'emploie quand le nom de la ville est *précédé de *_*tout* _(_tout Québec _ou_ le Tout-Québec_) *ou d’un adjectif, par exemple vieux ou grand*.


 Moi je dis que je vis dans *le* Montréal bilingue, mais je crois que je dirais Montréal est belle (enfin... pas partout ) la nuit.
Cependant, cette réponse n'engage que moi. D'autres Québécois diraient peut-être Montréal est beau. À vrai dire, je ne sais pas.

Geostan, would you think is it safe to guess that the *a* in Regina and Victoria which make you say those are feminine are sort of equivalent to the *e* in French?


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> Geostan, would you think is it safe to guess that the *a* in Regina and Victoria which make you say those are feminine are sort of equivalent to the *e* in French?



Possibly, but I wouldn't say necessarily that they are feminine, just that of all the major Canadian cities, they would be the two for which I would hesitate.

In the case of _Regina_, of course, it is a Latin word which in Latin is feminine, but whether that connection is felt is another matter. But I was interested in reading that you follow the same notion as Tilt and Fred_C. So it must be wide spread.

In future, I will adapt my thinking to this.


----------



## Gil

Nicomon said:


> Moi je dis que je vis dans *le* Montréal bilingue, mais je crois que je dirais Montréal est belle (enfin... pas partout ) la nuit.
> Cependant, cette réponse n'engage que moi. D'autres Québécois diraient peut-être Montréal est beau. À vrai dire, je ne sais pas.


Il y a des Québécois qu'il vaut mieux ne pas contredire:


> «Montréal, ô ma ville, tu t'es fait belle pour recevoir ton pasteur et ton prince»,


----------



## tilt

À l'occasion de la ré-émergence de ce fil, je retombe sur ceci dans le message #24 de Nicomon, extrait d'un site qu'elle donne en lien :


> [...] tandis que _Montréal_, _Paris_, _New York_, _Lyon_, _Orléans_ sont masculins.


_Orléans_, masculin ?
Ce sont les gens de _la Nouvelle_-Orléans qui vont être contents d'apprendre ça !


----------



## Fred_C

Tout à fait !
Pour moi, Orléans ne constitue pas une exception à la règle du genre peu défini énoncée dans les premières contributions à ce fil.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> À l'occasion de la ré-émergence de ce fil, je retombe sur ceci dans le message #24 de Nicomon, extrait d'un site qu'elle donne en lien :
> _Orléans_, masculin ?
> Ce sont les gens de _la Nouvelle_-Orléans qui vont être contents d'apprendre ça !


 Bonjour,

Je réanime ce fil, parce que la question du genre des villes a été soulevée ailleurs.

Il ne faudrait pas confondre deux villes différentes. Il est aussi question de la Nouvelle Orléans dans l'article de la BDL.    Lu en googlant : 





> Ainsi, *Orléans* (en latin Aurelianum) est *généralement masculin* : *Orléans* fut délivré par Jeanne d'Arc


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nicomon said:


> Moi je dis que je vis dans *le* Montréal bilingue, mais je crois que je dirais Montréal est belle (enfin... pas partout ) la nuit.
> Cependant, cette réponse n'engage que moi. D'autres Québécois diraient peut-être Montréal est beau. À vrai dire, je ne sais pas.



Naturellement, je dirais que Montréal est beau (même Verdun commence à fleurir ces temps-ci ), mais j'ai entendu ''belle'' pas mal aussi.


----------

